# 66 gto dash speaker



## davyinchico (Nov 17, 2019)

I just purchased a 66 gto. I has NO dash speaker(should be 4x10)..I would life to put a 4x10 dual cone speaker but cant find any studs ,clips ,etc. to mount it. any ideas would be appreciated...…..davyinchico


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

You will need the two support brackets used from the factory for the front speaker.
IIRC these are available from most Pontiac parts vendors.


----------



## davyinchico (Nov 17, 2019)

after removing the heater controls I found the way to mount the speaker


----------

